# Twisted Intestines.



## Alaskamike (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I kept / remember the scientific paper I read about this ( I read allot . I believe it was written for reptile vets by a vet. The issue was a twist in the intestines of a tortoise and how to correct this. But the speculative comment that caught my eye involved the " how" this can happen. 

The writer speculated that if you turn a tortoise over to inspect the plastron, you should turn it back upright that same director. In other words , do not turn in around in a 360. 

He said this May be especially important the larger the tortoise is. 

He also suggested this could happen to a tortoise that flipped to its back , if it didn't right itself in the same direction it fell over. 

Has anyone else heard of this? I know it has made me very cautious in how I handle my torts. 
Mike.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2014)

Never heard of this. In all my years, I've not seen one case.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Never heard of this. In all my years, I've not seen one case.


It's probably very rare.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 24, 2014)

I did find that paper 
*[PDF]Intestinal volvulus in a captive Aldabra tortoise (Geochelone gigantea)*
www.vet.chula.ac.th/vet2014/Ebook/ebook/.../_P51_%20RE%2033.pdf
by W Banlunara - ‎Related articles
Oct 29, 2006 - Aldabra tortoise or giant tortoise is in the class Reptilia, ... characterized by the twisting of a part of the intestine on its mesenteric axis which ...


----------



## Rick's Sullivan (Nov 24, 2014)

I've only heard of this in the giant dog breeds. I never would have guessed that it was a concern with large tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2014)

...and horses. A twisted intestine is quite common in horses...referred to as colic. I've mentioned this before on the Forum. You don't want to be "flipping" your tortoise over. That's why I really don't like to use the term "flip". It sounds like you whoosh your tortoise over, when what you need to do is gently turn him back over. A tortoise's actual stomach, like a horse's or a dog with a very large chest, like a doberman, is heavy when there is food in it. So, when you turn him over, the heavy stomach tends to follow gravity. If you "flip" him, or turn him quickly, you may cause the heavy stomach to actually flip inside, causing a torsion or twist in the intestine. I didn't read the article Mike provided, but it is my understanding that you have to perform surgery to correct this.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 25, 2014)

In that article the mature Aldabra tortoise died and a necropsy was performed to determine cause. 

Though this is rare , for those of us with heavy tortoises its at least something to be aware of. 

A tortoise falling over on its back , especially a heavy one , should be turned over gently in the same direction ( if you know it) that it flipped. 

I also think as even the younger / smaller tortoises are handled , it makes sense to do it with care and understanding that their insides are not like ours. The organs internally are not designed to be inverted.


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 25, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------

